# Question about small leak in fiber glass pressure tank?



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a 60 gallon Water Mate fiber glass pressure tank for my house. It was put in about 13 years ago, so the warrantee if over on it. I noticed last night when I was putting a heat tape on the pressure switch and pipe leading to the tank that there was a small hole that water was seeping out of. I don't know how their set up, does the outer tank contain the water and then the bladder is inside of that? If the tank is supposed to contain the water can I just buy a fiberglass repair kit and relieve all the pressure on the tank and patch it? Just looking for some help. 

Bobg


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm not familiar with fiberglass pressure tanks, but I used a fiberglass kit on a fiberglass swimming pool filter with excellent results. I builds some pressure but not like a pressure tank would. 

I sure wouldn't hesitate to patch the tank although I question what has started it to leaking in the first place? I would use woven mat and apply two layers with the matting in perpendicular to each other for added strength.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Go back and check the brand again. I think you have a WellMate tank.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's just a small leak,, JB Weld or MarineTex should repair it. That's a lot easier to work with than fiberglass resin


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> Go back and check the brand again. I think you have a WellMate tank.


Agmantoo,

You are correct on the make of the tank.

Bobg


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

OK, now for the news regarding the WellMate tanks. Those tanks advertising is what sold me and probably you on the design. Being fiberglass and therefore not rusting and having a replacement bladder should have saved us money at the time of bladder replacement. Well, that is not going to prove to be the case! The design does not have the merit we perceived. Your tank has lasted far longer than most I have seen (3). The inside is obviously rough from the fiberglass and the bladders develop holes. There is also a design weakness at the valve in the top. Regardless of where, the bladders just start leaking and eventually the tanks become water logged. Up to now that has been the good part. I have taken a bladder out of a tank since the bladders are replaceable. Makes sense doesn't it? Well it may provided you could locate a replacement bladder or one that the price of the bladder is justifiable. The replacement bladder will cost you nearly as much as the original tank! Couple that with the fact that these tanks typically fail early and the tank and the idea stinks. There was enough crud in the one I dismantled to make a person sick. I personally do not want to drink water from one of these tanks with a ruptured bladder as I feel that the fiberglass can get into the water and be swallowed. You need to get a new bladder tank and you need to purchase as large a tank as the budget can tolerate. Tractor supply had the best price the last time I purchased a large bladder tank. Wish I had better info to share, sorry.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Tractor supply had the best price the last time I purchased a large bladder tank


Is there an "Agri-Supply" near you? They usually beat TSC's prices by about 10%

http://www.agrisupply.com/Default.asp?bhcd2=1230389357


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I was down and checked it today and it's not leaking right now. I checked with Graingers and they have a close out on some of their 60 gallon tanks for less than $100, I'm headed to Spokane this coming week and their going to hold one for me.

Thanks,
Bobg


----------

